# Queens Commission and the Silver Dollar tradition.



## dragonfly (20 Apr 2007)

Could someone please direct me to where I may find the proper edict of receiving a sliver dollar regarding your first salute.  I have searched the site and found when it is given but not much else.  Maybe another site with the history around it also would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Apr 2007)

Is this a tradition in Canada?  I thought it was an American thing.  I had never heard of it until the movie "An Officer and a Gentleman".  When I went through BOTC in Chilliwack the only mention of this practice was from one of the instructors (a Sergeant with whom I had previously served as an NCO) who having seen the movie, tried to get some of the students to be the first to receive a salute from him after the grad parade and then give him a dollar.  Personally, I told him to get stuffed.  But then, our course (being different from the movie version) consisted of people (with degrees) who started as 2nd Lt and those (without degrees) who did not receive their commission at the end of the course but had to wait until being MOC qualified.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2007)

It is not listed in Customs and Traditions of the Canadian Armed Forces, by E.C. Russell, dated 1980.


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Apr 2007)

I had never heard of it in the Canadian Army, and I was commissioned in 1961, but a member of my course who had washed out of pilot training, if I recall correctly and it was a long time ago, implied it was practiced in the Royal Canadian Air Force.

It may be moot to add that army officer cadets were saluted, which was not the case in the air force and perhaps the navy.


----------



## cavalryman (20 Apr 2007)

It happened at CMR as well, or at least it did when I graduated from that sadly departed institution in the 80s.  The tradition was to have your college number engraved on the $1 coin - one for the first SrNCO, one for the first OCdt.  No idea where it came from, but it was passed down from graduating class to graduating class.


----------



## FredDaHead (20 Apr 2007)

It's still a current practice at RMC, though nobody told us why we do it or where the idea came from.


----------



## navymich (20 Apr 2007)

Command-Sense-Act 105 said:
			
		

> It could have come, like many other traditions at RR, from the Navy.



This has made me curious now, as to if it is written anywhere.  Over my years when I was still at my Naval reserve unit, I collected many a silver dollar from friends who would search me out to throw the first salute their way so at least they knew their coin was in known hands.  I'm headed back there to visit while I'm on leave next week, so I'll look into it, see if any of the old salts remember why.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105 (20 Apr 2007)

Please let us know.  I'd be interested in knowing where it came from!


----------



## dragonfly (21 Apr 2007)

I did find a little information as follows:

It is said that you have to buy your first salute and then earn every salute there after through your performance and by gaining the respect of your subordinated. 

I look forward to hearing back also from airmich.  Thank you.


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Apr 2007)

Site @ http://www.usna-azpc.org/sd_salute.htm

Silver Dollar Salute - United States Naval Academy Parent's Club of Arizona states:

It is an honored tradition that a newly commissioned Second Lieutenant proudly hands a shiny silver dollar to the first enlisted soldier who salutes him/her.

The exact origin of the custom is arguable, but it probably began before the U.S. Armed Forces were organized. British regiments stationed in Colonial America brought wit them a number of customs and traditions that were retained by the newly formed American Armed Forces.

For example newly commissioned British officers were assigned an enlisted soldier to train them, teach them the regiment's history and traditions, and ensure that his equipment met appropriate standards. Grateful lieutenants often showed their heartfelt gratitude by informally compensating the enlisted soldier with a small sum of money.

This custom continued to grow within the British military and newly formed American units. American Second Lieutenants, in 1816, received a monthly base pay of $25, a $3 ration allowance, and a $1 for an enlisted advisor. This advisor's pay was later discontinued, but the responsibility for teaching the newly commissioned officers continued. The present day tradition is thought to have its roots in this relationship.

Authorized by Congress in April 2, 1792, the silver dollar traditionally is the only coin given in exchange for the first salute. Soon to be lieutenants go to great lengths to secure these sliver dollar coins.

The Sliver dollar coin represents more than the currency value. To every new officer, it has special significance. It represents the symbolic receipt of respect due the newly earned rank and position. It signifies a deep sense of gratitude of the new officer for the knowledge enlisted soldiers, especially NCOs (Non-Commissioned-Officers), have passed on to them during training. It's acknowledgement from one professional soldier to another says, "Welcome to our service and to the profession of arms".

The coin is an expression of respect shared together, as are all task and missions that are given together for the officer and soldier to perform. The values and ethics that are passed on to the newly commissioned officer are there to be shared and remembered and to be passed on again when the time comes.

Whatever the origin of the "sliver dollar salute", it is part of all soldiers' love of duty and their respect for each other, and it strengthens their commitment and responsibility to serve their country.


----------



## dragonfly (22 Apr 2007)

My next question is regarding the transfer of the coin.  The officer is saluted and then does he salute back first or give the coin and then salute?

Thank you again.


----------



## JesseWZ (22 Apr 2007)

I would _assume_ that one would salute back promptly and then hand over the coin, seems more respectful that way.


----------



## FredDaHead (22 Apr 2007)

Yep, you return the salute then give the coin.


----------



## rene_arsenualt (8 May 2007)

From what i've heard the coin is palmed by the officer you salute then he salutes after that he hands you the coin.


----------

